
Show HN: Positiviser, a browser extension that hides negative content - artdgn
https://github.com/artdgn/web-positiviser
======
artdgn
Chrome or Firefox extension that finds negative elements on the page and makes
them less visible, or hides them completely.

This works for YouTube, Twitter, Facebook, various news sites, etc, even HN :)

Negativity is calculated using sentiment analysis, either only in browser, or
optionally using a deep learning model running locally in the background. A
variety of scoring and restyling controls are exposed via the menu, and the
options can be saved per site or globally.

It's a fun project, and there's plenty of ideas to try (both for scoring, UX,
restyling), so will be happy to hear any feedback, thoughts, or suggestions!

------
s9w
> _translations = {

> r'covid|cases|pandemic|virus|coronavirus': 'sickness',

> r'trump': 'dictator'

>}

~~~
artdgn
That's a simple way to work with those few special out-of-vocabulary negative
words that are part of a lot of negative content.

It doesn't mean that everything with those words is automatically negative
though, they're just replaced by known words.

A nice feature would be to be able to add / edit them of course (but I haven't
got around to that).

